# LWC and NatGamble donor insemination 'Inseminar'



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi guys

I'm running a seminar jointly with LWC (at the Harley Street clinic) on donor insemination. The clinic will talk about the sperm bank, treatments available and give you a tour, and I'm going to talk about legal issues for parents, child and donor. It should be a really informative event for any of you at the planning stages.

I'm giving all you lovely ladies first notice. LWC are about to start promoting the event (it's going to be advertised in tube carriages as well as national and london magazines) so if you want to book a place, you'll need to be quick off the mark (and do please say when booking that you've been referred by me).

For more information (including details of when and where and how to book), click on the link below.

http://www.lesteraldridge.com/services/private/fertility/index.asp

Look forward to meeting some of you there!

You might also be interested to know that I'm going to be working with LWC going forwards, so if you go there for your treatment you can have a personal legal consultation with me as part of the package!

Natalie
Email address removed,please use PM's for any information you require,many thanks 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

